# IOSH Managing Safely



## جار القمر60 (2 مايو 2010)

اخواني 
بحثت عن محاضرات لدورة iosh ولكن لم اجد سوى الجزء الثاني وهي غير مكتملة وليست بالتي تدرس في بريطانيا
عموما يوم الثلاثاء سوف احضر دورة iosh في مدينة bialdon في بريطانيا لمدة اربع ايام وسوف اقوم بمشيئة الله بارسال المحاضرات لكم والتي سوف ادرسها وذلك للاستفادة 
ارجو منكم الدعاء


----------



## جار القمر60 (2 مايو 2010)

*تصحيح*

اسم المدينة basildon


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (2 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق إنشاء الله
ننتظر ما وعدتنا به بعد إنتهاء الدورة


----------



## safety113 (7 مايو 2010)

ان شاء الله بالسلامة والتوفيق
 لدينا بالمنتدى عروض عن ال IOSH
 على الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180132.html​


----------

